# Suggest Best broadband plan in Delhi



## praveen786 (Jan 20, 2013)

Friends i wanted to get a broadband connection for my pc so plz suggest me the best unlimited broadband plan with max. speed.
Remember price should be less then Rs.1000


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 20, 2013)

MTNL 1mbps UL 999 (No FUP)


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Any of the MTNL ones.. The Unlimited download ones start at 599..

Have a look at Broadband


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 20, 2013)

im curious, how much actual speed do you guys get when downloading.. (test it and report please)


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 21, 2013)

divide the written speed of the plans by 8 and that will be your download speed... eg- Written speed is 512 kb/s then download speed will be around 64 kb/s.. Tried and tested..


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 21, 2013)

The plans mentioned by the ISP is in Kbps i.e Kilobits per second. And the download speed we get is in KBps i.e KiloBytes per second. 
1KB = 8Kb 
=> 1kb = 1/8KB 
=> 256kb = 256/8KB = 32KB 
and so on.. 
Normally you dont get 32KBps but around 30KBps.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 21, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> The plans mentioned by the ISP is in Kbps i.e Kilobits per second. And the download speed we get is in KBps i.e KiloBytes per second.
> 1KB = 8Kb
> => 1kb = 1/8KB
> => 256kb = 256/8KB = 32KB
> ...


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 21, 2013)

and for mine it shows 512kbps on plan

But i really get 71kb/sec = 575kbps


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 21, 2013)

As everyone here says,just divide the goddarn thing by 8


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2013)

yes im aware about that, but I want to know the actual speed.. not the calculated one


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yes im aware about that, but I want to know the actual speed.. not the calculated one



dude that will be the actual speed.. I get somewhere around 66kb/s as i have the 512 kilobits/s plan..


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yes im aware about that, but I want to know the actual speed.. not the calculated one



its not possible.Expect ~20% drop in the speeds,atleast thats what im getting.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2013)

^exactly


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 22, 2013)

sometimes the download speed even goes upto 100 kb/s but that woukd be for seconds only.. on a average i get some 58-64 kb/s..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yes im aware about that, but I want to know the actual speed.. not the calculated one



the actual speed in ADSL / DSL internet drops as you increase your bandwidth, and for lower speeds the sync speed is a little on the higher side... ex:

my actual plan speed : 1024 kilobits /second

my sync speed : 1152 kbits/ second

my theoretical download speed : 128KB/s

my actual download speed : 125 KB/s 

when i was on 4mbit plan , sync speed = 4600kbits/second, theoretical : 512KB/s actual 420 KB/s

this is only in ADSL / DSL , this depends on 2 factors :

1. line state 
2. distance from exchange


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> the actual speed in ADSL / DSL internet drops as you increase your bandwidth, and for lower speeds the sync speed is a little on the higher side... ex:
> 
> my actual plan speed : 1024 kilobits /second
> 
> ...



wtf!!! Bravo..


----------

